# And now... The Dumbest!



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Who doesn't have enough brains to make a decent headache? What PB members are a few fries short of a Happy Meal? Who could easily be described as:

Not the sharpest tack in the box
Not the brightest penny in the drawer
Elevator does not go to the top floor
IQ isn't high enough to make a decent earthquake

...and so on.

Okay, let's see who fesses up to or points out supreme mental deficiency!

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 28, 2009)

Me, me! 

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:57:03 EST-----

We've only got an hour to get this figured out so hurry!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Me, me!
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:57:03 EST-----
> 
> We've only got an hour to get this figured out so hurry!



I thought you already figured it out?

Theognome


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, it's not I...I sew and type at the same time


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 28, 2009)

No, I"m not the brightest here....we have to wait for that other guy who is the smartest to confirm this


----------



## Theognome (Mar 29, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Well, it's not I...I sew and type at the same time



No argument there- for you actually do both of them with quality as well.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

I really have to change my avatar....my niece is beautiful but I'm feeling extraordinarily blonde constantly looking at her hair!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I really have to change my avatar....my niece is beautiful but I'm feeling extraordinarily blonde constantly looking at her hair!



 THAT is funny! We'll put you up for the funniest!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > I really have to change my avatar....my niece is beautiful but I'm feeling extraordinarily blonde constantly looking at her hair!
> ...



Shucks! Thanks!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 29, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I really have to change my avatar....my niece is beautiful but I'm feeling extraordinarily blonde constantly looking at her hair!



You changing your avatar isn't news- it happens several times a day.

Theognome


----------



## Berean (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I really have to change my avatar....my niece is beautiful but I'm feeling extraordinarily blonde constantly looking at her hair!



We never know _who_ we're looking at (or sometimes _what_)


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Berean said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > I really have to change my avatar....my niece is beautiful but I'm feeling extraordinarily blonde constantly looking at her hair!
> ...



 Ok, I'll put up my real pic for a day. If you go blind...don't call me!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...


Yes! I wanna see! And I highly doubt anyone will go blind.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Mar 29, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Berean said:
> ...



Blind? No. Mad? Maybe.

Theognome


----------



## Berean (Mar 29, 2009)

Good night nurse!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Theognome said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



Well, just don't come to my floor! I've got plenty of mad people to work with! Good night all! I've had tons of fun with you guys. My hat off you!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2009)

Is that you?


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Is that you?



Sorry, but yes that's me! Can't really see but I'm not about to put up a close up one!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

Will the real Sarah please stand up.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

She can't see to stand she only has one eye and it's blurry


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 29, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Will the real Sarah please stand up.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Scott Shahan said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Will the real Sarah please stand up.



I suppose with only 15 min left this means we have a winner for the dumbest section? So whose the winner for the smartest section only the guy with the one word vocabulary tried out for that one!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 29, 2009)

Sarah has obviously fallen sway to Monism.

Theognome


----------

